# Add Glass To Top Squares On Front Door



## dudeman135 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi, I have a standard 6 panel front door with no glass currently. I'd like to bring in some light by adding glass to just the top two squares on the door. The squares measure 9" x 9". Are there any kits for this type of work or gotchas to be aware of?


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Pictures would help. Close up of panel detail would help even more.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Wood door?
Can you post a photo.


----------



## dudeman135 (Aug 22, 2017)

Sorry, yes I sure can. Here are two pics...I'm also open to the idea of maybe replacing the two squares and the area between them with 1 piece of glass. Either way, same idea.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

You will have to remove one side of panel retaining trim. 
Difficult, but not impossible to do without ruining them.
Replace raised panel with glass.
Reattach trim.
Touch up paint.


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

I would drill a hole into panel, cut panel into pieces with jigsaw and remove panel entirely.
This will make it easier to remove trim pieces without damaging.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Wood door you jig up and outer out the trim on the inside.
Metal door you buy a kit, that could also be uses on a wood door if you want.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Wood door?.


Worth a repeat............


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

Is this an interior door? Apartment or condo?


----------



## dudeman135 (Aug 22, 2017)

dd57chevy said:


> Worth a repeat............


It is a wood door and it is the front door to my home. Thanks for the responses so far!


----------



## Tymbo (Jan 18, 2018)

I thought it might be a fire rated door, which should not be modified.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

I’ve done it... cut out the whole top section.. so removed both squares and the piece between...I replaced it with a stained glass insert I made.. the glass I used was actually clear but it was made like one would make a stained glass window... not so energy efficient but it made it look a lot nicer and gave us some light... made a cheap door look not as cheap...

It kinda sortalooked like this 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/MMI-Doo...BEgJPz_D_BwE&dclid=CKjYkNzNidwCFQk-Twod2igK1A


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Home depot or any glass store can order what ever size you want.


----------



## dudeman135 (Aug 22, 2017)

ryansdiydad said:


> I’ve done it... cut out the whole top section.. so removed both squares and the piece between...I replaced it with a stained glass insert I made.. the glass I used was actually clear but it was made like one would make a stained glass window... not so energy efficient but it made it look a lot nicer and gave us some light... made a cheap door look not as cheap...
> 
> It kinda sortalooked like this
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/MMI-Doo...BEgJPz_D_BwE&dclid=CKjYkNzNidwCFQk-Twod2igK1A


Good deal, so it seems it is definitely possible. I have a drill and a jigsaw and I've seen from videos online how to cut the square area out, I'm just not sure where to get the glass pieces cut to size or how they get secured in the cut out spot.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

dudeman135 said:


> Good deal, so it seems it is definitely possible. I have a drill and a jigsaw and I've seen from videos online how to cut the square area out, I'm just not sure where to get the glass pieces cut to size or how they get secured in the cut out spot.


 Talk to the door people at Home Depot or find a real door shop, they can get what ever you need. They come a vinyl frame that can be stained or painted and they come in two pieces that screw together from the inside with plugs to hide the screws.


----------



## dudeman135 (Aug 22, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Talk to the door people at Home Depot or find a real door shop, they can get what ever you need. They come a vinyl frame that can be stained or painted and they come in two pieces that screw together from the inside with plugs to hide the screws.


Got it, thanks!


----------

